# Can I put a rabbit snail in a tank without a heater?



## CelsB (Oct 3, 2012)

The reason I ask is, I have a snail infestation after buying some new plants. They are everywhere. I have tried snail traps, lettuce leaves etc. I want to put some assassin snails in the tank but I know they will eat my rabbit snail. I wondered if I could give him to my grandchildren who have a coldwater goldfish tank.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

CelsB said:


> The reason I ask is, I have a snail infestation after buying some new plants. They are everywhere. I have tried snail traps, lettuce leaves etc. I want to put some assassin snails in the tank but I know they will eat my rabbit snail. I wondered if I could give him to my grandchildren who have a coldwater goldfish tank.


Tropical Freshwater Inverts for Freshwater Aquariums: Gold Rabbit Snail, Tylomelania gemmifera there it says the temp they should be kept at an most gold fish look to live in the same temp range but i could be wrong.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

There are multiple different species of rabbit snails and some do need rather warm water. The other thing I would be worried about is the goldfish eating the rabbit snail as they grow. Mine are small right now, but an adult goldfish (6-8in) could easily eat a rabbit snail. Also goldfish tanks are notoriously dirty so there is a risk that the lower water quality could harm your snail as inverts are much more sensitive about that kind of thing than fish are.


----------



## CelsB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've set up a small 36 litre tank with a spare heater and filter. I've been thinking of getting another betta since my Red Veiltail died. Not sure if I can cycle it with a rabbit snail though but I can get things going and my snail will be safe.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That is also a great idea! I know quite a few people who keep bettas and rabbit snails together. It's a good combo.


----------

